# Katy's Journal



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, I'm starting my own journal at long last.

I've been pretty slack for the past two years, with moving around and coping with various stressful jobs. However, I'm moving to a nice new home in the country and am no longer over stressed. So I'm hoping that by being in a good place lifestyle wise, I'll be able to achieve what I want.

I have a modelling shoot in approximately 6 months in which I'm modelling underwear. Although my physique is suffiecient for the purpose of the photos, I personally want to get leaner, but not too lean as I need to maintain a decent bust size.

At the moment I don't intend to join a gym due to finances but may do after a while living in my new place. I think that at the moment I plan to focus on carido. At the moment Im doing 40 mins cardio, 5 days a week. However, when I move I'll be doing sprints on the beach a few mornings a day. I presume that I should best do this prior to eating?

This is just my opening thread so won't go into too much detail but any inital thoughts/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good luck with it katy  will deff sub to this


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Merat said:


> Good luck with it katy  will deff sub to this


Thank you  Swift response!

I'm a little anxious about my motivation but trying not to think too far ahead and take each step at a time.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Katy said:


> Thank you  Swift response!
> 
> I'm a little anxious about my motivation but trying not to think too far ahead and take each step at a time.


ha no problem, yeh step by step is deff the best approach, im the same I always think to far ahead when I havnt even begun yet!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

lol I know where to find you know to get help with homework 

all the best with it all katy...  xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

clairey.h said:


> lol I know where to find you know to get help with homework
> 
> all the best with it all katy...  xx


Ha ha. I'm always available to help you with homework!!

Thank you. I really need to stay motivated. The pictures will be online and I'm so vain that I want to look good...but still curvy, which can be a toughy!

I think I will have to step it up to more than just cardio though...which is annoying...I prefer cardio!! And no more wine :crying: (except weekends :laugh


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

off course you want to look your best.... on an normal day let alone a photo shoot to launch underwear 

well 6 months.... its good to have a goal...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yeah. I think 6 months is a decent time frame. Usually weight comes off me quite quickly. But that's when I'm focussed....


----------



## keir27 (Sep 17, 2010)

Good luck time is on your side! Running 5 times a week is ok for the time being but will get a tad routine so mix ur cardio up, sprints is a very good idae espec on the beach, do the short interval sprinting for a shorter period of time will see good benefits there in ur cardio and ur legs. You can eat something light before running but it depends on the person i know peeeps who wake up and go running straight away, personally i cant do that. Hope this helps but then again you probs new this


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

goood luck !!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck and hope you get to where you want physique wise :thumbup1:

RE the fasted cardio yes there is some truth behind it, while you have been asleep you have been in hibernation mode for 8 hours in this time food in your body will of been broken down as fuel and to repair the body, once you have digested excess food the body resorts to glycogen supplies which normally fuel your body day to day...

When glycogen levels are low you can optimise fat burn for a few reasons, for one the the body will need to tap in to another source of fuel for energy if depleted, 2nd in the morning your blood has high levels of fatty acids that have been broken down in the sleep.. if your muscles are contracting eg sprints / jogs you can literally burn fat out of the blood as energy which leads in more fat burn as its replaced.

With you being a girl and not a bodybuilder you don't really have to worry about muscle loss... imo its pretty minimal anyway unless your over your genetic limit in size.


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Best of luck with it all


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Sub'd

(in a non perv way honest )


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

well katy this is going to be boring as fuk unless you get your norks out fairly regularly

Ran today, going for another run tomorrow ....maybe run a day or 2 after that lol

Nah, best of luck with your goal.....slimming down but keeping the size on the chebs....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Good luck Kay-tee.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Uriel said:


> well katy this is going to be boring as fuk unless you get your norks out fairly regularly
> 
> Ran today, going for another run tomorrow ....maybe run a day or 2 after that lol
> 
> Nah, best of luck with your goal.....slimming down but keeping the size on the chebs....


Basically, what I was thinking 

you've got a classic way with words Uriel :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> well katy this is going to be boring as fuk unless you get your norks out fairly regularly
> 
> Ran today, going for another run tomorrow ....maybe run a day or 2 after that lol
> 
> Nah, best of luck with your goal.....slimming down but keeping the size on the chebs....


Well, I hope it won't be boring at the very end as I'll have some professional pics of me in lingerie, hopefully looking in good shape 

Keeping the size of my 'chebs' is the issue...they'll undoubtedly decrease, but hopefully my genetics will help.

P.S. the pics in AL are out of date. I was size 8 there with smaller boobs, and now I'm a size 10 with bigger ones. I need to get back to a size 8.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The nork pics were only a suggestion so that we may ensure they don't dwindle in size, perkyness and bouncyness..........progress pics, if you will - i wasn't suggestion it for any perverse reasons of my own.....

Just pointing that out.......err........in case


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> The nork pics were only a suggestion so that we may ensure they don't dwindle in size, perkyness and bouncyness..........progress pics, if you will - i wasn't suggestion it for any perverse reasons of my own.....
> 
> Just pointing that out.......err........in case


LMAO progress journal for boobies...... ummmm think you can dream on there uriel... nice try though  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

clairey.h said:


> LMAO progress journal for boobies...... ummmm think you can dream on there uriel... nice try though  :lol: :lol:


Sh1t......I coulda got away with it too - if it wasn't for you pesky chicks:lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> The nork pics were only a suggestion so that we may ensure they don't dwindle in size, perkyness and bouncyness..........progress pics, if you will - i wasn't suggestion it for any perverse reasons of my own.....
> 
> Just pointing that out.......err........in case





clairey.h said:


> LMAO progress journal for boobies...... ummmm think you can dream on there uriel... nice try though  :lol: :lol:


Ha ha haaa. Yeah Uriel...dream on. Would be an interesting journal though if it shows the progress of my boobs! Although actually, could be the opposite of progress :crying:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

The size 10 pics I thought were really sexy. But then lingerie modelling I suppose require smaller size. Take some pics now for reference and then some more near the end so we can see how you progessed.

All the best on the journey ahead.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Do you play the guitar then, Katy?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL @ Uriel

Is this your own business/range whcih you are setting up Katy ?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Katy. Am interested to follow. Sub'd


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

TaintedSoul said:


> The size 10 pics I thought were really sexy. But then lingerie modelling I suppose require smaller size. Take some pics now for reference and then some more near the end so we can see how you progessed.
> 
> All the best on the journey ahead.


It's for bigger busted and curvier women so I don't need to be a skinny model. The pics of me are at size 8, not 10. The only up to date pics that I've posted on AL are the one of my breasts...I'm going to miss them! However, I want slimmer thighs and waist. Will be posting my dimensions later.



suliktribal said:


> Do you play the guitar then, Katy?


No I dont. Got an electric guitar but never got round to learning!! :laugh:



Craig660 said:


> LOL @ Uriel
> 
> Is this your own business/range whcih you are setting up Katy ?


It is indeed  Got a lot to do though until it goes live.

I thought that I'd cut costs using myself as the model, and also, I'm only young once...if I'm going to fork out a shed load of money on a photographer I may as well benefit from it whilst I'm young


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Good luck


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Any tips on breakfast? I used to have either a pieice of seeded wholemeal bread with marmite or porridge. Should I be just be having protein based food instead i.e. eggs? I imagine that I need to keep carbs low and protein high (with some good fats)?

God I'm so naive...I do apologise. I've never actually worked on a diet before. I used be slimmer by just not eating!! Trying to do it the healthy way this time in order to maintain muscle and general health.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast is good start, 2 whole and 2 whites is a decent meal, and I wouldn't be doing sprints first thing all cold and not warmed up with no food in my muscles! Stick to low intensity IMO


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I would suggest Fasted Cardio in the form of a power walk for 30/40 mins first thing in the morning


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I've been for a jog and now having a small piece of my favourite wholmeal seeded bread and one scrambled egg (with just a splash of milk)...I wouldn't be able to manage 2 eggs...my stomach is too small. I can only eat small portions. Alos, I use up less less calories than most people my size because I spend a lot of time in front of a computer. Been trembling due to low blood suger but once food is digested I should be fine.

Really busy day today so may be some time til I get to eat again. In this circumstance would a banaana be ok? Or is that too much sugar?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best - 6 months - piece of p1ss


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Need 'Before' pictures and then 'After' Pictures


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Holler Katy!

Get on the green tea and I have oats after my fasted cardio with some whey in it!! Its better than bread if your wantin to get the abbbsss oooot!!

KP

Goood luck!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds gd,

Gd luck with the business and the cardio, Im sure you will do well


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ohhhhh you have a journal YAY

Il be following babe  xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kristeen said:


> Holler Katy!
> 
> Get on the green tea and I have oats after my fasted cardio with some whey in it!! Its better than bread if your wantin to get the abbbsss oooot!!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I do already drink green tea and just today bought some oats. I've been advised that if I do fasted cardio I need some carbs and protein afterwards so will do that.

Haven't eaten very much today; just my breakfast and half a wholemeal sandwich with beef and rocket (was all I could get as was out and about). I'm going out for a meal tonight but will stick to something like a salmon salad.

I've always avoided carbs for dinner; just have things like meat and veg. I presume this ok?



MissBC said:


> ohhhhh you have a journal YAY
> 
> Il be following babe  xx


I know...at long last!! We can be dieting together! Though I won't be as strict as you...I'm just not hardcore enough :laugh:



Depressed said:


> Good luck with your journal and your business :thumb:
> 
> Hit me up if you need any black male models..


Thanks. My company is for women only at the moment (for women who can't find attractive underwear because they have big boobs) so no men required. But thank you for the offer.

P.S. sorry to delete your earlier pic, but it just didn't seem relevent to my journal


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll be keeping an eye on this, just in case there's any decent pics. :whistling:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Smitch said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on this, just in case there's any decent pics. :whistling:


took the words right out of my mouth as meatloaf once said


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on this, just in case there's any decent pics. :whistling:





scouse_jay said:


> took the words right out of my mouth as meatloaf once said


Given this isn't the AL there won't be anything rude. But once the pics are done...and assuming I like them, I'll be posting a pic.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i was only messing anyway! good luck katy! X


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

scouse_jay said:


> i was only messing anyway! good luck katy! X


Thank you

I'm exhausted today! My legs feel pretty knackered. Did 34 mins on the bike on Sun, Mon and Tues (at fat burning heart rate) and then a jog today. I feel compelled to run tomorrow too (I actually enjoy it) but wonder if my legs need a rest? Or would one more run be ok and then take it easy friday?

Loving this journal idea btw...didn't think it would help that much but I'm feeling quite fired up :bounce:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm exhausted today! My legs feel pretty knackered. Did 34 mins on the bike on Sun, Mon and Tues (at fat burning heart rate) and then a jog today. I feel compelled to run tomorrow too (I actually enjoy it) but wonder if my legs need a rest? Or would one more run be ok and then take it easy friday?
> 
> Loving this journal idea btw...didn't think it would help that much but I'm feeling quite fired up :bounce:


Just seen this. Best of luck Katy. For what your goal is, you have LOADS of time to achieve it. Slow and steady wins the race and over 6 months you can do it nice and slow and dont go into any extreme diets or cardio.

I think you should listen to your body, if your legs are hammered and knackered, give them a rest....

Again, good luck!

Always refreshing to see woman getting journals up, wish my missus had your mindset to start training etc!!


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

If you feel up to jogging tommorrow then go for it. when I was stripping down for my comp I was jogging every morning for 20-30 mins. x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Just seen this. Best of luck Katy. For what your goal is, you have LOADS of time to achieve it. Slow and steady wins the race and over 6 months you can do it nice and slow and dont go into any extreme diets or cardio.
> 
> I think you should listen to your body, if your legs are hammered and knackered, give them a rest....
> 
> ...


Thank you  To be fair, people have been encouraging me to do a journal for aaages...maybe your misus needs more time to get into the right place mentally?

I do think that 6 months is a nice period of time which will hopefully mean that that changes I'll make will last long-term as it will become a way of life.



damon86 said:


> If you feel up to jogging tommorrow then go for it. when I was stripping down for my comp I was jogging every morning for 20-30 mins. x


My legs aren't too knackered; was just tough climbing the stairs with tonnes of shopping.

If I feel up to it tomorrow, I'll run, but defo take a rest on Firday and just enjoy some good tv in the evening


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Thank you  To be fair, people have been encouraging me to do a journal for aaages...maybe your misus needs more time to get into the right place mentally?
> 
> I do think that 6 months is a nice period of time which will hopefully mean that that changes I'll make will last long-term as it will become a way of life.


Exactly that. It will be your 'routine' or 'life' then so there will be no rebound like bodybuilders get when they change diet and start eating for size again etc so you have that bang on.

The missus just isnt interested in it, she is very slim size 6 - 8 but i would just love her to train to look sort of athletic if you get what i mean. Wouldnt force her, just think she has a great starting point and be nice to have that common interest but oh well.....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Katy have you seen this video for when you want to do something different. Had forgotten all about it then just saw Jamie post it on her profile. If it's good enough for her it's good for every woman. 

FrFWSaoHCpk[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, was rather naughty last night. My family came to visit and we all went out for a lovely dinner. The salmon option was not appealing; it had some sort of horseradish and beetroot compote! Not to my taste. So, I went for fillet medallians with an amazing sauce. That in itself wasn't too naughty, but the wine I had was!!

I'm sort of letting myself off the hook thoguh...I rarely see my family and soon I'll be moving very far away from them so will see them even less. It was a sort of celebration really, and with celebration comes booze!

Anyway, legs are too sore for running this morning so will rest today and exercsie tomorrow.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Well, was rather naughty last night. My family came to visit and we all went out for a lovely dinner. The salmon option was not appealing; it had some sort of horseradish and beetroot compote! Not to my taste. So, I went for fillet medallians with an amazing sauce. That in itself wasn't too naughty, but the wine I had was!!
> 
> I'm sort of letting myself off the hook thoguh...I rarely see my family and soon I'll be moving very far away from them so will see them even less. It was a sort of celebration really, and with celebration comes booze!
> 
> Anyway, legs are too sore for running this morning so will rest today and exercsie tomorrow.


Oops. Im the same, Family are up from London all week so tonight will be the second Indian i have been out for. Only have chicken in tikka spices and egg fried rice though so not too bad.

Good stuff on the resting! I have read your thread but is there any plan to join a gym and start weights in the future?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Oops. Im the same, Family are up from London all week so tonight will be the second Indian i have been out for. Only have chicken in tikka spices and egg fried rice though so not too bad.
> 
> Good stuff on the resting! I have read your thread but is there any plan to join a gym and start weights in the future?


Glad I'm not the only one. My thoughts are that family and enjoying time with them is important...more important than a day of healthy eating 

Thank you for the reps btw 

The move is odd; we're moving for 4 months and then moving back for 4 months, and then moving back again for good. So joining a gym may not be possible until we move for good next September. I actually think that I may have enough muscle, which will probably increase in mass with more running etc. I think I may need to just lose fat to create more definition of my existing muscle. Is that why you were asking about a gym? To build muscle? If I can find a nice gym though that I can pay on a month by month basis then I may join, cos I actually enjoy the weights part.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Good luck Katy 

Can i just ask what makes you think this business venture will take off? (that wording is totally wrong and sounds a bit catty, but i dont mean it like that) Just because you say its for bigger busted ladys but there is already the likes of Freya, bravisimo etc so its not impossible to find nice underwear....or will yours be a better price range?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. My thoughts are that family and enjoying time with them is important...more important than a day of healthy eating
> 
> Thank you for the reps btw
> 
> The move is odd; we're moving for 4 months and then moving back for 4 months, and then moving back again for good. So joining a gym may not be possible until we move for good next September. I actually think that I may have enough muscle, which will probably increase in mass with more running etc. I think I may need to just lose fat to create more definition of my existing muscle. Is that why you were asking about a gym? To build muscle? If I can find a nice gym though that I can pay on a month by month basis then I may join, cos I actually enjoy the weights part.


Absolutely. They live in London and first time i have seen them in 2 years so balls to it, im trying to be a little more relaxed about the lifestyle lately.

Yes thats what i asked, you will only know what sort of muscle you have as the fat comes off so maybe its good to lose that like your doing and then take it from there so you can see where your at, and by this time you will be settled in new house hopefully.

Good luck.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

stephy said:


> Good luck Katy
> 
> Can i just ask what makes you think this business venture will take off? (that wording is totally wrong and sounds a bit catty, but i dont mean it like that) Just because you say its for bigger busted ladys but there is already the likes of Freya, bravisimo etc so its not impossible to find nice underwear....or will yours be a better price range?


Have you not seen Dragons Den...the word is USP


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stephy said:


> Good luck Katy
> 
> Can i just ask what makes you think this business venture will take off? (that wording is totally wrong and sounds a bit catty, but i dont mean it like that) Just because you say its for bigger busted ladys but there is already the likes of Freya, bravisimo etc so its not impossible to find nice underwear....or will yours be a better price range?


Meow :laugh:

There's quite a few reasons why I think it will work, all of which will be highlighted on the 'Ten reasons to shop with us' section on my website.

So heres a few reasons:


Everything is done within the UK. Big companies have moved business to cheaper countries like China which has literally destroyed the textiles industry in the UK, significantly affecting the UK economy and exploiting people abroad.

My sizes are consisitent because the same fitting model is used for every bra, whereas companies like Bravissimo sell bras from different companies who use different models (with diferent shapes etc) and therefore, once you find the size you want with my company, every bra from my shop in that sze will fit perfectly.

I'll be selling supportive and sexy nightwear.

I'll be offering solutions to backless tops.

I'll be selling mastectomy bras.

I will be donating profits from a lingerie set to Breast Cancer Research UK.

I can ensure we rank highly in the serach engines due to my knowledge with web development.

The styles are classic, luxurious and sexy. I personally dislike the fabrics and styles by most companies.

I will be re-developing the style for bigger busts; currently, companies have been using the same styles for 10 years because they don't want to pay to re-design a style that is sexy and supportive; instead they choose chinese factories that just stick to the same old same old...because it's cheaper.

I have a good marketing plan 

My desinger is awesome!!

And there is something extra that I can't talk about in case someone pinches my idea...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Absolutely. They live in London and first time i have seen them in 2 years so balls to it, im trying to be a little more relaxed about the lifestyle lately.
> 
> Yes thats what i asked, you will only know what sort of muscle you have as the fat comes off so maybe its good to lose that like your doing and then take it from there so you can see where your at, and by this time you will be settled in new house hopefully.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you. I really appreciate your support.

That's exactly my plan...see what my fat loss reveals. I'll hopefully increase some muscle mass from the cardio work and sit ups etc, but if it turns out that I'm basically just fat, then I'll be hitting the weights. In which case, I'll need even more advise


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> Meow :laugh:
> 
> There's quite a few reasons why I think it will work, all of which will be highlighted on the 'Ten reasons to shop with us' section on my website.
> 
> ...


Noooo not meow i wasnt being bitchy haha. altho i didnt know how to word it without sounding it

I never knew that about china etc. all sounds pretty exciting :thumbup1: Especially the mastectomy bras etc


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats what we're all here for Katy. Support on both levels. To help and advise with the fitness/training and to help where we can with other stuff like your new business venture. 

I think you'll make it top-notch and hats off to you for giving it your best shot. As long as you have a solid plan together that looks like it's going to work, your drive and determination will do the rest. 

Got everything crossed for you and will be following your path to, hopefully, the best thing you've ever achieved. :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The business thing will be very stressful. My other half has her own business (now three years in) and its a 24/7 thing when you start up, so much to do and sort out. Hope it all goes well for you!


----------



## frenchie (May 3, 2009)

Good luck with it, stay motivated!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stephy said:


> Noooo not meow i wasnt being bitchy haha. altho i didnt know how to word it without sounding it
> 
> I never knew that about china etc. all sounds pretty exciting :thumbup1: Especially the mastectomy bras etc


Ah, I know you weren't being catty. And you're question is a good one. It's one that I have to keep asking myself to ensure that I keep on track and am filling a gap in the market  If you ever want to be a fitting model let me know  I need girlies in various sizes to make sure that the design based on my size will fit others in different sizes (it's called 'grading')

P.S. Are you in the Powder Room?



snakebulge said:


> Thats what we're all here for Katy. Support on both levels. To help and advise with the fitness/training and to help where we can with other stuff like your new business venture.
> 
> I think you'll make it top-notch and hats off to you for giving it your best shot. As long as you have a solid plan together that looks like it's going to work, your drive and determination will do the rest.
> 
> Got everything crossed for you and will be following your path to, hopefully, the best thing you've ever achieved. :thumb:


Aww, thank you. Your support means a lot to me. This forum (perhaps in a sad way) keeps me going health and business wise.  I do think I have a good plan re: business so hopefully all will work out.



Magic Torch said:


> The business thing will be very stressful. My other half has her own business (now three years in) and its a 24/7 thing when you start up, so much to do and sort out. Hope it all goes well for you!


I think you know that my partner has his own business and I think I have learnt a lot from him, and perhaps can imagine what to expect. I think I can anticipate the phases of stress and also feel that that kind of stress is 'good' stress...sort of motivating


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think RE the own business being stressfull, it really depends on wether you employ people and wether you rely on the income.. if you have a partner with enough of an income to pay the bills so that you dont depend on your own income its a lot less stressfull

of course also depends on how clever you are with stock and outgoings etc

If its a business that you can turn round and walk away from then it shouldnt be too stressfull.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

I have no idea what the powder room is so im gonna guess no im not in it :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stephy said:


> I have no idea what the powder room is so im gonna guess no im not in it :lol:


Oh ok. It's a private lounge that is exlusively for girlies.

Here's a link to how to apply:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/115434-accessing-private-forums.html

I'm the one who processes and approves and applications and I'm on the ball, so will be quick to approve access


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stephy said:


> Noooo not meow i wasnt being bitchy haha. altho i didnt know how to word it without sounding it
> 
> I never knew that about china etc. all sounds pretty exciting :thumbup1: Especially the mastectomy bras etc


Thank you

Both my aunts have had breast cancer, and I've known quite a few people die from it. I had a breast cancer scare earlier this year and have finally learnt to love my boobs; the fear of loosing them made my appreciate them  I'll never take them for granted again 

With regards to China etc...check the label on your underwear...it will most likely say 'made in China' or 'Sri Lanka', or the like, whereas mine will say 'made in the UK' and sSourced in europe'


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate your support.
> 
> That's exactly my plan...see what my fat loss reveals. I'll hopefully increase some muscle mass from the cardio work and sit ups etc, but if it turns out that I'm basically just fat, then I'll be hitting the weights. In which case, I'll need even more advise


Your welcome. From pics I have seen you have a really good starting point so I'm looking forward to your progress. Sorry if you have put this already but will you be using any supplements, diuretics etc or just plain diet and card. I think the latter will be fine.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Your welcome. From pics I have seen you have a really good starting point so I'm looking forward to your progress. Sorry if you have put this already but will you be using any supplements, diuretics etc or just plain diet and card. I think the latter will be fine.


I'm not taking any suppplements. I'm quite a believer in finding what you need naturally in foods.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good on you. Was you planning anything like eca, clen etc as personally don't think it's needed. Anyway good luck will drop in to check progress.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Despite sore legs yesterday, I did a very fast paced 30 minute walk.

However, the walk was for the purpose of buying some fake champagne which I later drank with my man!! :laugh: I potentially landed an awesome business deal and wanted to celebrate. However, being good today; having a very healthy and hearty vegetable soup for lunch


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ok, here are my current measurments:

Waist: 27.5 inches

Bust: 36.5 inches

Hips: 35 inches

Thigh: 21.5 inches

Was gutted with my thigh measurement :crying: Happy with my waist though  I'll regularly measure myself to see where, and by how much I shrink. I'm not bothering with weighing myself because in my opinion, it's irrelevent; I'm only fussed about how I look and not how much I weigh.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Make sure you take regular photos. All too easy to forget what you looked like previously and think you're not progressing when you actually are.

Also I know weight isn't the important thing but surely it would be interesting to measure this too so you have more of an idea about what's going on? Doesn't mean you have to get hung up over it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

God said:


> Make sure you take regular photos. All too easy to forget what you looked like previously and think you're not progressing when you actually are.
> 
> Also I know weight isn't the important thing but surely it would be interesting to measure this too so you have more of an idea about what's going on? Doesn't mean you have to get hung up over it.


Mmmm. I'm trying to be careful. I had an eating disorder a few years ago and weight and measurements were what I obsessed over. I felt quite wary taking my measurements as I used to keep a diary of them a few years ago. I feel ok with taking measurements now, but the idea of weight scares me; I fear that I may obsess over it and forget my current goals.

Also, I've always weighed a lot for my size and find it upsetting.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

God said:


> Make sure you take regular photos. All too easy to forget what you looked like previously and think you're not progressing when you actually are.


Completely agree here. Even just for your personal use, it really does help. 4 week increments are probably ideal, same with measurements but i wouldn't do them any more regularly. :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> Mmmm. I'm trying to be careful. I had an eating disorder a few years ago and weight and measurements were what I obsessed over. I felt quite wary taking my measurements as I used to keep a diary of them a few years ago. I feel ok with taking measurements now, but the idea of weight scares me; I fear that I may obsess over it and forget my current goals.
> 
> Also, I've always weighed a lot for my size and find it upsetting.


If that's the case and how you feel Katy, don't weigh yourself. You'll have enough to go for progress with your measurements and photos.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

snakebulge said:


> If that's the case and how you feel Katy, don't weigh yourself. You'll have enough to go for progress with your measurements and photos.


Yeah, I think I could end up trying to lose weight regardless of what I'm losing i.e. muscle as opposed to fat.

I try to avoid calorie counting for this reason; I don't want to be cutting claories at the expense of nutrition


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> Yeah, I think I could end up trying to lose weight regardless of what I'm losing i.e. muscle as opposed to fat.
> 
> I try to avoid calorie counting for this reason; I don't want to be cutting claories at the expense of nutrition


And you do right. Go with what is gonna work for you. Only you know how things effected you in the past re: eating disorders etc. so don't worry about your weight thing. Just see your progress in the mirror and pics. You'll be fine hun. 6 months and you'll see your body change dramatically.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Katy said:


> Mmmm. I'm trying to be careful. I had an eating disorder a few years ago and weight and measurements were what I obsessed over. I felt quite wary taking my measurements as I used to keep a diary of them a few years ago. I feel ok with taking measurements now, but the idea of weight scares me; I fear that I may obsess over it and forget my current goals.
> 
> Also, I've always weighed a lot for my size and find it upsetting.


Well I see your point. You don't want to slip into old ways. Why would measurements be any better than scale weight for you now out of interest?

Not really an important factor, just personally like to have a bodyweight reading for each progress picture I take (you will be taking regular pics I assume?). That way months down the line it's easier to get a better understanding of the progress (or lack of) that I've made.

Do you think if you took your weight every fortnight it would still be an issue? I'm guessing you used to do it a lot more frequently?

Anyway, if you think you would get obsessive over it then perhaps best to avoid it as it's not that important


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

God said:


> Well I see your point. You don't want to slip into old ways. Why would measurements be any better than scale weight for you now out of interest?
> 
> Not really an important factor, just personally like to have a bodyweight reading for each progress picture I take (you will be taking regular pics I assume?). That way months down the line it's easier to get a better understanding of the progress (or lack of) that I've made.
> 
> ...


For some reason I was more obsessed with weight than measurments. I was obsessed with reaching 7 stone, however, with measurements, there was no end goal; I just wanted them to go down.

I'll be taking some pics later today; my fella and I are going to be taking some for the AL so will be getting some dieting ones too.

I don't think the issue is about frequency of weighing but more about hitting a target. It's hard to explain how irrational it is, but if I weigh myself, I'll automatically get a target in mind and try to hit it...through whatever means....


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Fair enough, well just stick to photos and measurements in that case. Good luck with it all :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

AJ91 said:


> If you are worried about it get someone close to you who would give you honest opinions and have them alongside to tell you differences they're noticing. For what you're doing it's more about the overall aesthetics, so its not worth getting hung up on measurements if you are somewhat concerned.
> 
> Good luck with it all anyway!


Thank you  My fella is sort of honest about my appearance! But usually by accident (he often slips up!). I think he likes how thin I used to be, but doesn't want my boobs and bum to shrink!! :laugh: I think, like me, he sees the pros and cons to my size now and my size a few years back.

I am genuinlly concerned about my bust size...I used to hate me breasts because they weren't shaped like fake ones, however, after a breast cancer scare when I feared losing them and professionals telling me how firm they were...I've lreant to love them. However, they will have to shrink if I'm to lose fat :crying:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Completely agree here. Even just for your personal use, it really does help. 4 week increments are probably ideal, same with measurements but i wouldn't do them any more regularly. :thumb:


I agree on the photo front Katy.9 Don't do the weighing like you say though. Your not trying to cut down to get into a weight class for a comp so it's irrelevant and given your past you don't want to fall into that trap.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Been rubbish these past three days; not really eaten or slept for 3 days. However, I'm feeling optimistic that things will change in a couple of days and am looking forward to getting healthy :bounce:

Watching 'fat families' always helps bosst my mood and weight loss confidence :laugh:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Not sleeping is about as frustrating as it gets, nothing worse thanwatching the clock through the night.

Thankfully, its been a long time since I had sleep problems.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJones said:


> Not sleeping is about as frustrating as it gets, nothing worse thanwatching the clock through the night.
> 
> Thankfully, its been a long time since I had sleep problems.


It's because of a stupid hypnotherapy course I'm doing; so much stuff has come up that I can't sleep. However, I have been assured that within 2 weeks all will be ok.

I did try nytol the other week but that knocked me out for 24 hours!! :laugh: I agree though that lack of sleep is so frustratng!! And yes I have been watching the clock. What's more annoying is that when I'm this tired exercise is the last thing on my mind, as is eating :crying:

But I guess we all go thorugh these phases


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Work is the only real thing that keeps me awake, I've got a complete inability to switch off but I'm working on chilling out more when I get home from work.

As you know Katy, sleep is everything. without nothing else functions right.

The biggest / fattest I have every been was also the same time I had sleep problems, its like a knock on effect.

I've been told that the worse thing you can do is take a drug to get to sleep as the body forgets how to wind its self down ready for sleeping, not sure how true that is

I sleep like a baby for 9 hrs a night now, thank god


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJones said:


> Work is the only real thing that keeps me awake, I've got a complete inability to switch off but I'm working on chilling out more when I get home from work.
> 
> As you know Katy, sleep is everything. without nothing else functions right.
> 
> ...


Oh 9 hours...how lovely. Im jealous.

I agree with you...sleep is so important. And I miss it right now. I'm just praying that tonight will be a good night. Thank you for your advice about drugs...taking sleeping pills last time did not help at all; I didn't feel rested...just drugged to the eyeballs! :laugh: I'm trying to drink lots of water, and because I have no appetite, drinking protein shakes to keep my sugar levels stable. Hopefully I can report tomorrow that all is good


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Katy said:


> Oh 9 hours...how lovely. Im jealous.
> 
> I agree with you...sleep is so important. And I miss it right now. I'm just praying that tonight will be a good night. Thank you for your advice about drugs...taking sleeping pills last time did not help at all; I didn't feel rested...just drugged to the eyeballs! :laugh: I'm trying to drink lots of water, and because I have no appetite, drinking protein shakes to keep my sugar levels stable. Hopefully I can report tomorrow that all is good


Hope you report a better nights sleep tomorrow 

A nice warm bath before bed always helps me


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJones said:


> Hope you report a better nights sleep tomorrow
> 
> A nice warm bath before bed always helps me


My bath's broken :crying:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right...again, no sleep. I'm like a walking zombie it's awful. I almost cancelled my therapy session today but have been assured that it may be the last one; if I get it done with I may finally be able to sleep tonight. I can't describe how I feel after 4 nights of no sleep other than I can barely open my eyes, can't eat, and very emotional....I need sleep!!!

Anyway, if I manage sleep tonight I'll be back on that bike doing cardio. I've maintained having protein shakes to keep my energy up and stop my body from eating up its' own muscle...that's right yeah?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Right...again, no sleep. I'm like a walking zombie it's awful. I almost cancelled my therapy session today but have been assured that it may be the last one; if I get it done with I may finally be able to sleep tonight. I can't describe how I feel after 4 nights of no sleep other than I can barely open my eyes, can't eat, and very emotional....I need sleep!!!
> 
> Anyway, if I manage sleep tonight I'll be back on that bike doing cardio. I've maintained having protein shakes to keep my energy up and stop my body from eating up its' own muscle...that's right yeah?


Im the same, i rarely get sleep at all and its hard work!! I know you said you dont want to resort to taking tablets but if it gets too much then melatonin is excellent.

Yes keep up the protein, even if its with shakes if your appetite is off.

Good luck with the sleeping, hope its sorted soon!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Im the same, i rarely get sleep at all and its hard work!! I know you said you dont want to resort to taking tablets but if it gets too much then melatonin is excellent.
> 
> Yes keep up the protein, even if its with shakes if your appetite is off.
> 
> Good luck with the sleeping, hope its sorted soon!


Thank you. Had therapy today and balled my eyes out. However, feel like I can sleep now so after work I'm looking forward to some lovely sleep :bounce: Very happy to have my stack of protein shakes at the ready. Think I'll be back into training tomorrow 

I do appreciate the support I'm getting...thank you 

Can't wait to start getting back on track.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Thank you. Had therapy today and balled my eyes out. However, feel like I can sleep now so after work I'm looking forward to some lovely sleep :bounce: Very happy to have my stack of protein shakes at the ready. Think I'll be back into training tomorrow
> 
> I do appreciate the support I'm getting...thank you
> 
> Can't wait to start getting back on track.


Whats the therapy for if you dont mine me asking.

Good to hears you in high spirits. I find sometimes that if i am thinking that im not going to sleep when i get to bed, its impossible so think YOU WILL lol.

Glad you back to the training tomorrow.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Whats the therapy for if you dont mine me asking.
> 
> Good to hears you in high spirits. I find sometimes that if i am thinking that im not going to sleep when i get to bed, its impossible so think YOU WILL lol.
> 
> Glad you back to the training tomorrow.


I drink way too much and have an anxiety disorder...along with major tummy probs.

So much horrid stuff has come up and, me being me, can't shut my mind up. I wouldn't want to go in to more detail in the public forum though. If you'd like to know more though, PM me. 

I am feeling more optimistic though and really want to get back to training/losing weight and gaining 'leanenss'


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Katy do you not use a gym in Cheltenham ?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

yay for you getting back to training and everything babe. It will get easier if your just make it part of your routine. 

glad your feeling better about things too, here if you need me  xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MissBC said:


> yay for you getting back to training and everything babe. It will get easier if your just make it part of your routine.
> 
> glad your feeling better about things too, here if you need me  xx


Ah. thank you. You may well get a big whimpy email from me soon but at the mo I'm managing to sort of pull myself together.... Kind of wish we lived nearer each other...could do with your motivation.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Robbyg said:


> Katy do you not use a gym in Cheltenham ?


I did, but quit a few months ago....got my own rather expensive bike and have taken up running again too. Personally can't afford a gym membership but cardio is my focus at the moment.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ah. thank you. You may well get a big whimpy email from me soon but at the mo I'm managing to sort of pull myself together.... Kind of wish we lived nearer each other...could do with your motivation.


email me anytime babe..... Yea it is a pity but if we ever have a chance we can catch up for a girly day out, shopping or the likes hehehe xx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> I drink way too much and have an anxiety disorder...along with major tummy probs.
> 
> So much horrid stuff has come up and, me being me, can't shut my mind up. I wouldn't want to go in to more detail in the public forum though. If you'd like to know more though, PM me.
> 
> I am feeling more optimistic though and really want to get back to training/losing weight and gaining 'leanenss'


Well how we deal with things is what makes or breaks someone and you are getting the help, having something to concentrate on and get things off your mind so well done. Sure everything will be good. Do you find you think about stuff overtime when going to sleep. Thats what i do and why i dont sleep much because i stew over things and get really frustrated!

Also, as JW might think, that reply means what it reads and not something like your awesome and i just want to get in with you LOL.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MissBC said:


> email me anytime babe..... Yea it is a pity but if we ever have a chance we can catch up for a girly day out, shopping or the likes hehehe xx


Weeellll...L and I had thought that we could catch up soon? Go for a meal or something? (plus drinkies and shopping  )



kieren1234 said:


> Well how we deal with things is what makes or breaks someone and you are getting the help, having something to concentrate on and get things off your mind so well done. Sure everything will be good. Do you find you think about stuff overtime when going to sleep. Thats what i do and why i dont sleep much because i stew over things and get really frustrated!
> 
> Also, as JW might think, that reply means what it reads and not something like your awesome and i just want to get in with you LOL.


Ha ha...yeah...I do think he may read some messages wrong on my journal 

I do overthink yes...in fact my therapist has stated that I'm quite obsessional! It sounds like you get that? I am hoping though that tonight I will sleep :bounce: I hope I can report tomorrow that I've slept and have gone for a run  and back on track with work.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Weeellll...L and I had thought that we could catch up soon? Go for a meal or something? (plus drinkies and shopping  )
> 
> Ha ha...yeah...I do think he may read some messages wrong on my journal
> 
> I do overthink yes...in fact my therapist has stated that I'm quite obsessional! It sounds like you get that? I am hoping though that tonight I will sleep :bounce: I hope I can report tomorrow that I've slept and have gone for a run  and back on track with work.


Yep its exactly what i do. Long story short my partner cheated on a girls holiday (not sex) over a year ago and i found pictures on facebook showing this and ever since it seems its all i think about when i got to bed thinking hmm what else happened etc etc. Crazy but i do it and it gets so frustrating. Forgave her but will never forget.

Is it anything in particular you think about or just life in general?

Seriously though we all need sleep and if it doesnt sort it soon then melatonin will help alot.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Katy said:


> Weeellll...L and I had thought that we could catch up soon? Go for a meal or something? (plus drinkies and shopping  )


yea ofcourse babe.... we can sus something out soon  xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Yep its exactly what i do. Long story short my partner cheated on a girls holiday (not sex) over a year ago and i found pictures on facebook showing this and ever since it seems its all i think about when i got to bed thinking hmm what else happened etc etc. Crazy but i do it and it gets so frustrating. Forgave her but will never forget.
> 
> Is it anything in particular you think about or just life in general?
> 
> Seriously though we all need sleep and if it doesnt sort it soon then melatonin will help alot.


Well usually I can sleep. I've only been struggling to sleep since the therapy started; all these memories pop up and I obsess about them. I have been assured though that once therapy is over, my mind will stop whirling.

I think I can grasp though how your partner cheating can play on your mind; my imagination would go wild. I presume you're still with her then and working through things?



MissBC said:


> yea ofcourse babe.... we can sus something out soon  xx


Look forward to it :bounce:

Although exercsie isn't back on track, i did finally sleep last night!! Couldn't drop off til 4 am, woke at 9 am and then went back to sleep till 12!!  I'm starting to feel a little more human again, so yay! I anticipate that with one more nights good sleep I can get back into cardio.  My eating is getting better, so that's good.


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

no pics? :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, tomorrow I start training again. Long story short: my last therapy session was last Saturday :bounce: but spent most of last week doped up on benzos due to having convulsions (very strange experience) It's taken some time for the benzos to wear off...they don't half knock you out!

I'm off benzos now and today is the first day that I don't feel woozy so I'm finally able to work. I'm eating again and finally sleeping so tomorrow I will be back to cardio :bounce:

Really looking forward to getting back on track


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jeezus babe what were the convulsions from? do docs know?

Glad your ok now though  xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MissBC said:


> jeezus babe what were the convulsions from? do docs know?
> 
> Glad your ok now though  xx


Yeah the doctors know and gave me the bezos to calm me down and had some tests at the hospital; all results were fine. Getting a check up in a few weeks.

But really glad to be well again  xxx


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad you're feeling better Katy. Hope it's nothing too serious. Get back to it slowly......no rush.......take it easy but don't lose it, get back on it when you can.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad your therapy is over. Do you feel better for it??

Hows the sleeping going?

Time to NAIL the training!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Glad your therapy is over. Do you feel better for it??
> 
> Hows the sleeping going?
> 
> Time to NAIL the training!!!


I'm glad too :laugh: Was damn tough. I do feel tonnes better though; it's like all the horrid stuff from my past has just fallen away  I feel like I can finally move on with my life. I'm curious to see how it affects my dedication to diet and exercise...

... time to find out.

Sleep is much better thank you. Last night was the first night in weeks that I was able to sleep. Woke up a few times trembling a bit but overall, was a decent sleep and did wake up refreshed  My cat keeps waking me up though :cursing: about 5 times a night!! She's gotten all needy.

I will nail the training, but as snakebulge highlighted, need to ease into it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> I'm glad too :laugh: Was damn tough. I do feel tonnes better though; it's like all the horrid stuff from my past has just fallen away  I feel like I can finally move on with my life. I'm curious to see how it affects my dedication to diet and exercise...
> 
> ... time to find out.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA at the cat, can you not lock her out of the bedroom. Im glad your sleeping better though, we need sleep to function properly both mentally and physically after all!

Well sounds like the therapy has done its job so its all down to you to turn it around now and achieve your goals, no reasons not to, no excuses :thumb:

Ill be following with interest! Plus ill be your first customer and buy some underwear for the missus when its all up and running (i am in the right journal mentioning this arnt i? lol) :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> HAHAHA at the cat, can you not lock her out of the bedroom. Im glad your sleeping better though, we need sleep to function properly both mentally and physically after all!
> 
> Well sounds like the therapy has done its job so its all down to you to turn it around now and achieve your goals, no reasons not to, no excuses :thumb:
> 
> Ill be following with interest! Plus ill be your first customer and buy some underwear for the missus when its all up and running (i am in the right journal mentioning this arnt i? lol) :thumbup1:


Unfortunately, if I shut her out, she spends all night scratching at the door and crying. Whenever a door is shut, even if they don't actually want to be in the room, they scratch at the door and cry. I open the door, they walk in, have a look around, and walk back out again!! :cursing:

You're right, I have no excuses now.

Once my products are available I'll be putting a sig in so it won't be hard to find the site; and please do buy for your girlfriend!  More money in my pocket  (well actually, to re-invest).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Unfortunately, if I shut her out, she spends all night scratching at the door and crying. Whenever a door is shut, even if they don't actually want to be in the room, they scratch at the door and cry. I open the door, they walk in, have a look around, and walk back out again!! :cursing:
> 
> You're right, I have no excuses now.
> 
> Once my products are available I'll be putting a sig in so it won't be hard to find the site; and please do buy for your girlfriend!  More money in my pocket  (well actually, to re-invest).


Ha ha, my cats used to do the same, little buggers. Just spray cat nip all over them and they wont bother you for hours, be too busy laid on the floor licking itself.

TRUE, ill be watching ready to kick your a$$ if you dont do it! lol.

Oh ok ill have a look when its up then, see if theres anything I like, dont care whether she does, its for my benefit anyway lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha, my cats used to do the same, little buggers. Just spray cat nip all over them and they wont bother you for hours, be too busy laid on the floor licking itself.
> 
> TRUE, ill be watching ready to kick your a$$ if you dont do it! lol.
> 
> Oh ok ill have a look when its up then, see if theres anything I like, dont care whether she does, its for my benefit anyway lol.


Ah cat nip; does make them go potty.

It's kind of good to have you ready to kick me into gear. I guess I hAVE to do cardio tomorrow now, so that I can report it.

My products will be classic...so not sure if that's to your taste? Lace and silk etc. And for big boobed women. :bounce:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ah cat nip; does make them go potty.
> 
> It's kind of good to have you ready to kick me into gear. I guess I hAVE to do cardio tomorrow now, so that I can report it.
> 
> My products will be classic...so not sure if that's to your taste? Lace and silk etc. And for big boobed women. :bounce:


Im a hot blooded male on test, what wouldnt be to my taste when it comes to underwear?? lol!

Well yes, cardio is a must tomorrow, ill be doing 45 minutes at 7 in the morning! :cursing:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the REPs Katy. Glad to hear you're feeling much more positive and raring to crack on. I'm sure you'll get quite a few sales on the business front when you're up and running so no need to worry on that front. 

You done your CARDIO yet???? Hope so otherwise K's gonna be giving you a telling off! (I would do but he beat me to it!) :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

snakebulge said:


> Thanks for the REPs Katy. Glad to hear you're feeling much more positive and raring to crack on. I'm sure you'll get quite a few sales on the business front when you're up and running so no need to worry on that front.
> 
> You done your CARDIO yet???? Hope so otherwise K's gonna be giving you a telling off! (I would do but he beat me to it!) :laugh:


Ha ha...not yet. I usually do it at lunch time. I'm yet to have breakfast!! Once that's digested I'll be on the bike  Will let you know when I've done it...I don't want to be told off :laugh:

Feeling so tired though. In the early hours of the morning my cat curled up over my arm and in my sleep I jumped, causing my arm to flip in the air. My cat got a fright and lept in the air, leaping over me and landing on my calmy asleep partner next to me. He then lept up in a fright (I'm still sniggering thinking about it!). Anyway, after that I couldn't stop laughing and then couldn't sleep so I'm quite sleep deprived, but I'll still do cardio; probably 34 mins (very specific I know but it's due to the bike I use).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...not yet. I usually do it at lunch time. I'm yet to have breakfast!! Once that's digested I'll be on the bike  Will let you know when I've done it...I don't want to be told off :laugh:
> 
> Feeling so tired though. In the early hours of the morning my cat curled up over my arm and in my sleep I jumped, causing my arm to flip in the air. My cat got a fright and lept in the air, leaping over me and landing on my calmy asleep partner next to me. He then lept up in a fright (I'm still sniggering thinking about it!). Anyway, after that I couldn't stop laughing and then couldn't sleep so I'm quite sleep deprived, but I'll still do cardio; probably 34 mins (very specific I know but it's due to the bike I use).


HA ha ha that sodding cat!!! 34 minutes lol?

Glad your going to do it, was just about to kick your a$$ when i read that you hadn't done it yet :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> HA ha ha that sodding cat!!! 34 minutes lol?
> 
> Glad your going to do it, was just about to kick your a$$ when i read that you hadn't done it yet :laugh:


It was funny though!! :laugh:

Yeah it's a bike where I wear a wireless heart monitor. The bike changes according to my heart rate in order to keep it at fat burning rate. I do 30 mins, but there's a 2 min warm up and 2 min warm down.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> It was funny though!! :laugh:
> 
> Yeah it's a bike where I wear a wireless heart monitor. The bike changes according to my heart rate in order to keep it at fat burning rate. I do 30 mins, but there's a 2 min warm up and 2 min warm down.


I can imagine. lol.

Ah right i get you. What heart rate do you stick to out of interest?? I usually do my cardio around the 120 - 130 mark from memory,


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just popping in to check for pics, non as of yet i see? :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> I can imagine. lol.
> 
> Ah right i get you. What heart rate do you stick to out of interest?? I usually do my cardio around the 120 - 130 mark from memory,


Right, I'm in gym clothes and will be hopping on the bike in about 5. The bike takes into account my weight and age and has given the target of 124. If I go over 136 it tells me to slow down and reduces the intensity.



scouse_jay said:


> just popping in to check for pics, non as of yet i see? :whistling:


Well my thread isn't for male entertainment...so the only pics you'll most likely see on here are the ones from the photoshoot in 6 months. There are enough pics in the AL!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

...


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I didn't know this either Katy! :laugh:  :laugh:

Have a good session, stick to the fat burning heart rate and you've started on the right road to where you wanna be! Good luck hun! Will follow and b0ll0ck as necessary! Ha!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yay! I did cardio :bounce: Did exactly 53 minutes  Could barely walk when I got off the bike :laugh: I struggled to keep my heart rate low enough though to be in the fat burning zone. I don't usually have that problem but I imagine it's due to not exercising for a while.

So no one need kick my butt!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ooops, may have overdone it for the first time after a few weeks; just puked!!

Trouble is, I just really want to get back into the swing of things...I guess I forgot that given the time off (and probably having been on such strong meds last week), exercise was a bit of a shock! :laugh: Feel fine now though and looking forward to a healthy stir-fry later.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> So no one need kick my butt!


Spoilsport! I was looking forward to doing that! :laugh:

Good work Katy!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

snakebulge said:


> Spoilsport! I was looking forward to doing that! :laugh:
> 
> Good work Katy!


Thank you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done for doing it but go steady if your being sick after ya silly bugg3r lol!

Good on you going straight into it though! Stir fry yum! I have slow cooked chicken and veg when i get in


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

How'r you feeling after your cardio sesh yesterday Katy? Can't believe you made yourself sick - dedication on your part if you pushed yourself that hard! :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

snakebulge said:


> How'r you feeling after your cardio sesh yesterday Katy? Can't believe you made yourself sick - dedication on your part if you pushed yourself that hard! :thumb:


Well, I'm not so sure that it was because I put that much effort in really; I find gentle fat burning cardio quite easy...I get to watch Everybody Loves Raymond or desperate Housewives whilst I do it :laugh:

I think it was just a shock to the system  I want to do some more today but I think it will have to wait till this evening as I'm trying to catch up with work etc ... the woes of being self-employed ... no sick pay and no one to keep things going in the meantime :laugh:

I'm feeling fine btw. Thank you for asking


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Well, I'm not so sure that it was because I put that much effort in really; I find gentle fat burning cardio quite easy...I get to watch Everybody Loves Raymond or desperate Housewives whilst I do it :laugh:
> 
> I think it was just a shock to the system  I want to do some more today but I think it will have to wait till this evening as I'm trying to catch up with work etc ... the woes of being self-employed ... no sick pay and no one to keep things going in the meantime :laugh:
> 
> I'm feeling fine btw. Thank you for asking


HAHAHA, i watch that EVERY morning when im doing my cardio lol!!

Glad your well. I was reading something that Rs007 put (think it was him) that the difference in fat burning from doing fasted cardio in comparison to evening is minimum so if its better leaving untill the evening then do that.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> HAHAHA, i watch that EVERY morning when im doing my cardio lol!!
> 
> Glad your well. I was reading something that Rs007 put (think it was him) that the difference in fat burning from doing fasted cardio in comparison to evening is minimum so if its better leaving untill the evening then do that.


Thank you for the tip. I've never stressed too much about fasted cardio; I've always thought that even though it makes a difference, I perceive it as very slight and not worth me being stressed about work 

I love Everybody Loves Raymond  Even though I've seen all the episodes I still laugh out loud; makes for a much more enjoyable work out. I record it in advance so I can fast forward through the ads  I also sometimes watch funny films. The last one I watched was dodgeball...that was fun :thumb: Barely realised I was doing cardio!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Thank you for the tip. I've never stressed too much about fasted cardio; I've always thought that even though it makes a difference, I perceive it as very slight and not worth me being stressed about work
> 
> I love Everybody Loves Raymond  Even though I've seen all the episodes I still laugh out loud; makes for a much more enjoyable work out. I record it in advance so I can fast forward through the ads  I also sometimes watch funny films. The last one I watched was dodgeball...that was fun :thumb: Barely realised I was doing cardio!


Thats what i do, LOVE comedys. Last time i done a proper cut i downloaded about 30 films to last me and just put it on at the start and before i knew it an hour had passed. Hate doing it without anything to watch or listen to, it seems much harder work.

What are you currently doing diet wise Katy???


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Thats what i do, LOVE comedys. Last time i done a proper cut i downloaded about 30 films to last me and just put it on at the start and before i knew it an hour had passed. Hate doing it without anything to watch or listen to, it seems much harder work.
> 
> What are you currently doing diet wise Katy???


Diet's pretty bad at the moment. I don't eat junk food or anything and don't have a sweet tooth but I'm not very organised with it. I struggled with my appetite last week and now it's all haphazard. Ideally I'd have:

porridge or scrambled egg on wholegrain toast

ham/chicken salad with avacado

Stir-fry or meat and veg

Snack wise: maybe a banana

Today so far though I've had a piece of toast and very small portion of homemade shin of beef thing (recipe from channel 4 Food) that I had hidden in the freezer; I was so hungry and too busy to make any effort. Ideally I'd have had brown rice with it. Tonight I'm having chicken stir-fry...probably late as I still have a whole website to build! I'm really hungry physically but have no appetitie sadly.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm also drinking lots of 'vitaminwater' at the moment; a drink filled with vitamins (trying to help my body heal)

Supps wise, I have omega 3 & 6 capsules (4 tablets a day) and a vitamin tablet a day. I also sometimes have Greens (a disgusting powder crammed with all sorts of goodness)


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> I'm also drinking lots of 'vitaminwater' at the moment; a drink filled with vitamins (trying to help my body heal)
> 
> Supps wise, I have omega 3 & 6 capsules (4 tablets a day) and a vitamin tablet a day. I also sometimes have Greens (a disgusting powder crammed with all sorts of goodness)


You're definitely trying then hun and the motivations there as you are taking the supps. Just gotta get your appetite back and remain on the healthy option side of things. If you've been ill, it may take a few weeks for it to come back so don't despair as yet. See how you feel in 3-4 weeks time and if you still haven't got an appetite then re-assess.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Diest not looking too shabby at all then looking at that. I know this is a terrible thing to ask a lass but whats your current weight and target weight?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> I'm also drinking lots of 'vitaminwater' at the moment; a drink filled with vitamins (trying to help my body heal)
> 
> Supps wise, I have omega 3 & 6 capsules (4 tablets a day) and a vitamin tablet a day. I also sometimes have Greens (a disgusting powder crammed with all sorts of goodness)


Link?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Link?


These things:

http://www.vitaminwater.co.uk/the-line-up.html

When I was ill and unable to eat my man went to the shops and found these. They do have carbs in though (which was of course important when I couldn't eat).


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

snakebulge said:


> You're definitely trying then hun and the motivations there as you are taking the supps. Just gotta get your appetite back and remain on the healthy option side of things. If you've been ill, it may take a few weeks for it to come back so don't despair as yet. See how you feel in 3-4 weeks time and if you still haven't got an appetite then re-assess.


Thank you. I'm generally quite an impatient person and it's frustarting when your own body won't sort itself out :laugh: But you're right, things should be very different in a few weeks And at least I'm eating even though I don't feel like it.



kieren1234 said:


> Diest not looking too shabby at all then looking at that. I know this is a terrible thing to ask a lass but whats your current weight and target weight?


I don't actually know my weight. I don't offen weigh myself as that's not important to me; it's how I look and my dimensions that matter. I think I posted my dimensions a while back? I'll go check...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> I don't actually know my weight. I don't offen weigh myself as that's not important to me; it's how I look and my dimensions that matter. I think I posted my dimensions a while back? I'll go check...


Typical girls excuse haha, just kidding, yes i remember you stating this at the beginning of the journal now, forgive my terrible memory.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Typical girls excuse haha, just kidding, yes i remember you stating this at the beginning of the journal now, forgive my terrible memory.


'tis ok. I just think that weight bares no relavance to what I'm trying to achieve and gives little indication of body fat IMO


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> 'tis ok. I just think that weight bares no relavance to what I'm trying to achieve and gives little indication of body fat IMO


Yes true!! I only use weight to make sure im heading in the right direction but dont get bent out of shape about it. for instance James Llewelin is about only 10lbs heavier than me when he competes and look at the difference lol.

Ill take a look at the vitamin drinks, thanks for the link.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

You sound a lot more focused and positive hun at the minute which i'm pleased to hear. Glad you've got the training kickstarted and are on the right road to achieve your goals. Keep up this good work Katy - and remember - goals are the fuel in the furnace of achievement - which i think pretty much sums up your training and your business.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well my health seems tonnes better so I'm pleased about that. Managed to get on top of work today so I can now enjoy my weekend.

Just got off the bike after another 53 minutes. This time I haven't been sick after :laugh: Feel fine. Probably because my health is back


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Did 34 mins on the bike yesterday, after 4 hours of house work (which I'm sure burned a few calories!).

For food I ate a piece of toast for breakie, soup for lunch and homemade chicken roast for dinner (perhaps not the healiest of dinners but we do like a roast at the weekend  )


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad the cardio is going better! and dont blame you, nothing bad about a sunday roast, meat, veg, complex carbs from potatoe etc. Lovely!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

All's going good then Katy. Keep up the good work! :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Had a set back. Had to be sedated again for a week and I can't train when sedated. However, we went for long walks everyday; got lost at one point :laugh: We didn't quite prepare for the freezing cold and were lost for an hour :laugh: ...but that just meant more gentle cardio. Kept up good food though; healthy soups and those 'innocent' pots etc.

Today's my first day off sedatives though so if all continues to go well I'll be back on the bike tomorrow. I'm still drowsy from meds last night so wouldn't be wise to use the bike but will go for a walk later. I'm getting into the walks actually...it's become quite a pleasant routine.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Had a set back. Had to be sedated again for a week and I can't train when sedated. However, we went for long walks everyday; got lost at one point :laugh: We didn't quite prepare for the freezing cold and were lost for an hour :laugh: ...but that just meant more gentle cardio. Kept up good food though; healthy soups and those 'innocent' pots etc.
> 
> Today's my first day off sedatives though so if all continues to go well I'll be back on the bike tomorrow. I'm still drowsy from meds last night so wouldn't be wise to use the bike but will go for a walk later. I'm getting into the walks actually...it's become quite a pleasant routine.


How come on the sedatives for a week Katy??

Glad your into the walking though, i enjoy it actually, just me and my i-pod  Wish i had a dog to take on walks though!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, after a few rough months I'm finally able to focus on getting back into shape. So, for starters, how does this sound for a days food...as an example?

Breakfast: vegatble juice, 1 seeded toast & 1 egg

Lunch: rice, chicken and avacado / homemade soup with seeded bread

Snack: chicken/tuna/lean beef

Dinner: Salmon/lean beef with veg

Supps: Green tea tablets

Alcohol wise: only at the weekend and either 2 glasses of red max or 2 vodka and diet coke max.

I'm not taking any protein powders because I'm not bulking. My fitness will mainly come from gentle cardio e.g. walks in the countryside, playing squash and fitness videos for when it's too miserable outside. I would use my exercise bike but don't have access to it for 3 months.

(I know these diets come up all over the site but would be grateful if anyone has any thoughts on the diet...my focus is keeping calories low and nutrition high.)


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

The content is all healthy enough. My advice would be to see how you go and see if you achieve your goals. A little more healthy fat could encourage more fatloss as it would get your body into the habit of using fat for energy. Give it a few weeks and see if your getting the results you want, if you start feeling fatigued a lot you may wish to added some carbs in pre/post workout.

Hope all is well anyway.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

damon86 said:


> The content is all healthy enough. My advice would be to see how you go and see if you achieve your goals. A little more healthy fat could encourage more fatloss as it would get your body into the habit of using fat for energy. Give it a few weeks and see if your getting the results you want, if you start feeling fatigued a lot you may wish to added some carbs in pre/post workout.
> 
> Hope all is well anyway.


Thank you for your feedback. I do take 4 omega 3 & 6 capsules a day...will that be enough for healthy fats?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wandered where you had gone 

Good christmas and new year??

A few fish oils wont be alot of good fats as 1 of the big ones is only 1g...... Try some olive oil, nuts, peanut butter, any nut oils etc.....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> I wandered where you had gone
> 
> Good christmas and new year??
> 
> A few fish oils wont be alot of good fats as 1 of the big ones is only 1g...... Try some olive oil, nuts, peanut butter, any nut oils etc.....


Yeah, I did kind of disappear, mainly due to personal probs but also because I had no broadbrand where I moved to but we finally got broadband yesterday so can finally get work done!

My Christmas was pretty rubbish actually so I'm glad that it's all over. However, I enjoyed some fun party's etc New Years onwards. Did you have a good Christmas and New Year?

Avacados are a good source of good fats aren't they? When I have salad I put some olive oil over it with balsamic vinegar. I do like peanut butter so may get some to have the odd teaspoon...thanks for the advise.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Olive oil on the salad is good 

Yes i had a great time thanks, i went down lear London for new year to spend it with family which was really good, christmas was ok too although me and the missus were quite ill over christmas for a few days with larengitis (sp?)

Glad your well anyway.

You decided on joining a gym yet or sticking to your morning cardio etc?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, so far today I have had:

Breakfast: seeded toast and marmite (no protein as my shopping order hadn't arrived by then and I had no food!)

Supps: 1 x Green Tea

2 x omega 3 & 6

1 x vitamin tablet

Lunch: 1/2 chicken breast, 1/4 avacado and handful of whole grain rice

I've also cooked up a batch of leek and potato soup for tomorrow's lunch and some chicken breast to snack on.

So far so good I think. Exercise is what I need to step up though. Will venture out tomorrow for a long walk...despite how windy and wet it is.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good Katy. But balls to walking around in this weather. I hate the cold!!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome back Katy......hope u are feeling better?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good Katy. But balls to walking around in this weather. I hate the cold!!


The weather is much better today so will go out for a stomp and then back for some nice warming homemade soup. I'm buying some fitness vids today... I achieved a lean size 8 before with fitness vids and jogging so have confidence in them...but given I've just moved to the country I really ought to take advantage of it 



Kate1976 said:


> Welcome back Katy......hope u are feeling better?


Thank you. I'm much better thank you. I'm all back to normal and finally able to work :bounce:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lucky cow moving to the country, i would love to live somewhere quiet in the countryside, no a$$ neighbours etc lol.

Will you be posting progress pics throughout this, i think you ought to (no perv) so yo can get comments and people can see how your coming along.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Lucky cow moving to the country, i would love to live somewhere quiet in the countryside, no a$$ neighbours etc lol.
> 
> Will you be posting progress pics throughout this, i think you ought to (no perv) so yo can get comments and people can see how your coming along.


I suppose that's the advantage of having a business that can be magaed remotely...I haven't really been taking advantage of it yet. I do like not having thin walls though and hearing every neighbours movement! :laugh:

I don't think I will post progress pics no...but I will probably do a before and after at the end (already have my before pic ready).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> I suppose that's the advantage of having a business that can be magaed remotely...I haven't really been taking advantage of it yet. I do like not having thin walls though and hearing every neighbours movement! :laugh:
> 
> I don't think I will post progress pics no...but I will probably do a before and after at the end (already have my before pic ready).


Yeah i live in an appartment with the missus and i always feel really bad making noise, especially in the bedroom because you could hear a pin drop in the next appartment the walls are that thin.

Ah thats good, big shock value then when theres a lot of change


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah i live in an appartment with the missus and i always feel really bad making noise, especially in the bedroom because you could hear a pin drop in the next appartment the walls are that thin.
> 
> Ah thats good, big shock value then when theres a lot of change


Yeah I had that problem in the flat I used to live in. I'll be back there for 5 months in a bit and am not looking forward to the thin walls 

Well, hopfeully a shock value....I'm certainly not lingerie model material at the moment. So far things are going well though in terms of keeping calories low. So far I've only had veg juice, weetabix and some homemade chicken noodle soup. Tonight I'll be having homemade sweet and sour chicken with just veg and no rice etc.

A few changes/additions:

- 2 x lean system 7 daily

- veg juice with breakfast instead of fruit juice (to keep calories down)

- and today I received 2 fitness videos (another one will arrive tomorrow). So after my new sports bra arrives tomorrow I'll do one of them  (quite looking forward to it)


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Katy, did you ever start up that brand of lingerie ??

Or was that just a joke, when I took the p!ss out of your duck pants 

Where abouts in Cornwall do you live ??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJones said:


> Katy, did you ever start up that brand of lingerie ??
> 
> Or was that just a joke, when I took the p!ss out of your duck pants
> 
> Where abouts in Cornwall do you live ??


Oh no the business is happening. My first prototype is being made in 2 weeks. Once the design and sizing is finalised I'll be able to choose a variety of fabrics and order my stock :bounce: Will be a few months yet though; lingerie for big boobs is incredibly complicated due to weight and therefore comfort and shape.

The reason for this journal is actually because I need to get into shape as I'll be the model for the lingerie (cheaper than hiring a model and if I'm going to spend money on a professional photographer then I want to benefit from it with some cool pics of me while still young  )

I'd rather not share over the internet where in Cornwall I live...sorry. I'm only here for another 2 months but then back in September for good


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Thats okay, I'm not a stalker lol. I was just suprised when I saw it in you location.

Good luck with the venture.

My wife has big boobs and often complains of fitment.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJones said:


> Thats okay, I'm not a stalker lol. I was just suprised when I saw it in you location.
> 
> Good luck with the venture.
> 
> My wife has big boobs and often complains of fitment.


Oh I didn't mean that I thought you were some sort of stalker :laugh: ...just that other people can read the post...

Yeah I changed my location only recently after I moved.

I'll be sure to give you the link to my online shop when stock is ready


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Katy,

Good luck with your goals


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Send me the link too 

Get off here anyway and on with one of your fitness vids anyway!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Send me the link too
> 
> Get off here anyway and on with one of your fitness vids anyway!


Hey, I'm only on here to make the odd post as I take mini breaks from work. Besides, I can't exercise until tomorrow when my sports bra arrives! So there! :tongue:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I went out for a good stomp in the countryside today before breakfast and after taking some lean system 7. Such a beautiful crisp morning so a perfect way to start the day.

Had scrambled egg with beans this morning. Beans are perhaps not the best option though it was a small protion. I didn't know what else to have. Any suggestions for a decent breakfast?

I'm going to try to keep carbs very low today because I'm going out for dinner tonight and may end up having some carbs then.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Neg'd......


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Went for a 40 minute walk yesterday, part of which requires walking up some incredibly steep steps which sure worked my cardio sysyem and legs. Had egg and toast for breakfast, chicken noodle soup for lunch and 2 teaspoons of peanut butter for a snack.

I struggled in the evening though when I was invitied to dinner and had no choice of food other than fish pie made with cream and topped with a lot of potato, so I ate only a small portion and lots of veg. I did have a glass of red wine as well which I felt pretty annoyed with myself after. But hey, we're all allowed a treat now and then...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> I did have a glass of red wine as well which I felt pretty annoyed with myself after. But hey, we're all allowed a treat now and then...


Antioxidants lol antioxidants


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> Antioxidants lol antioxidants


Ha ha...ok, I don't feel so bad now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well yesterday I did one of my new fitness videos. It's a 'pump it up' video that is all dance which made it fun. It was for at least an hour but the time flew by and I certainly worked up a sweat. My legs and tummy muscles are a bit stiff today which is a good sign 

I did however have wine in the evening which was very naughty. I'm just so used to having wine as a treat at the weekends but I need to get out of that habit now. So next weekend will be a different story.


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

this journals full of desperate pervs lmao. good luck


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> this journals full of desperate pervs lmao. good luck


Have a look at the regulars in this thread then have a look at lots of the other threads and you'll see the same regulars. So unless in your world all of the regulars swing both ways your assumption is dumb.


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Have a look at the regulars in this thread then have a look at lots of the other threads and you'll see the same regulars. So unless in your world all of the regulars swing both ways your assumption is dumb.


do the regulars write perverse comments to people of the same sex? im sure it gets tiring for the girls after a while


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> do the regulars write perverse comments to people of the same sex? im sure it gets tiring for the girls after a while


I think dropping the whole white night approach will do you more favours rather than continuing on this path.

Calling all of the regulars that post here (including myself) desperate pervs is more than a little insulting. So do yourself a favour and rescind what you have said rather than taring us all with your sweeping assumptions that are far more wrong than they are right.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> do the regulars write perverse comments to people of the same sex? im sure it gets tiring for the girls after a while


To be fair, a few of the pervy comments are from people I've joked around with over the past year or two, it's the comments from people who have never even said 'hello' to me that get annoying and just seem rude...but there aren't too many of those.

The majority of comments have been from really helpful and supportive members who have written on here and PM'd me...for which I'm really grateful


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

lee_ said:


> I think dropping the whole white night approach will do you more favours rather than continuing on this path.
> 
> Calling all of the regulars that post here (including myself) desperate pervs is more than a little insulting. So do yourself a favour and rescind what you have said rather than taring us all with your sweeping assumptions that are far more wrong than they are right.


 from what ive seen the majority are desperate pervs who hit on anything with a vagina


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> from what ive seen the majority are desperate pervs who hit on anything with a vagina


Ok you're wrong but lets move on and not wreck Katy's thread.


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, that should do it tbh. Your avocado and your salmon will also help too. 

Regarding your omega 3, 6, and 9 capsules incase you wondered.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad to hear training goin good and the wine won't hurt once in a while.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lee_ said:


> Ok you're wrong but lets move on and not wreck Katy's thread.


Thank you 



damon86 said:


> Yeah, that should do it tbh. Your avocado and your salmon will also help too.
> 
> Regarding your omega 3, 6, and 9 capsules incase you wondered.


Cheers hun. I'm making sure I get my avacado and salmon on top of my capsules. I'm trying in general to ensure that I have fats because from what I understand, if I reduce my carbs significantly my body needs enough fats or else it turns to burning muscle for energy? Am I right?



kieren1234 said:


> Glad to hear training goin good and the wine won't hurt once in a while.


Thank you. Over the past 2 years I got into the habit of a glass of wine or two after a stressful days work (hence getting out of shape) so I'm having to change a well ingrained habit. But so far so good and the longer I'm being good with booze the easier it's getting. Although I've allowed myself to have wine at the weekend I think I'll stop that too as it isn't going to help. I may still have the odd with a weekend roast or something though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Thank you. Over the past 2 years I got into the habit of a glass of wine or two after a stressful days work (hence getting out of shape) so I'm having to change a well ingrained habit. But so far so good and the longer I'm being good with booze the easier it's getting. Although I've allowed myself to have wine at the weekend I think I'll stop that too as it isn't going to help. I may still have the odd with a weekend roast or something though.


Yeah thats what i mean, once in a while is ok, every weekend is sure to effect your target, moderation is key you little p1ss head lol.

Hows diet going? What you eating on a day to basis, would be good for you to list it with the macros.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah thats what i mean, once in a while is ok, every weekend is sure to effect your target, moderation is key you little p1ss head lol.
> 
> Hows diet going? What you eating on a day to basis, would be good for you to list it with the macros.


**** head indeed. To be fair though, I used to be and have changed my lifestyle significantly already, but still need to polish things up...I just keep reminding myself that in a few months they'll be pics of me in lingerie on the interent! That sure is motiovation! :laugh:

Right, well food today so far:

Usual supps

Breakfast: veg juice and toast with marmite

Snack: beef (just plain)

Lunch: Chicken, green veg and small portion of mash (mixed with half fat creme fraiche) - was left over from last night.

Dinner will be lamb and green veg.

I don't know the percentages of macros though...I haven't been calculating them.

I'll be doing another fitness vid tomorrow as my muscles should be healed by then. I'm also braving the scales tomorrow mg: I'm going to track my weight via the Wii fit. I need to check my dimensions too as that's more imprtant than weight.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Food looks good and i think theat you should be in a calorie deficit on that (depending on weights of foods as not listed). Thats got to be more motivation than ever!! lol. Keep at it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Food looks good and i think theat you should be in a calorie deficit on that (depending on weights of foods as not listed). Thats got to be more motivation than ever!! lol. Keep at it.


My portions are always small. I only have a small stomach and so get full very quickly  I tried to eat a whole small chicken breast last night with veg and couldn't so had half last night and half for lunch today 

I don't weigh food...just do it by sight; I see a portion as the equivelant to the size of half a grapefruit so I always have at least a full portion of veg, half a portion of carbs (which I only have at breakfast and lunch) and try to eat a full portion of meat but often fail.

I hope that I am in defecit...the only problem is that with the exception of cardio etc, I sit all day at the computer. I think that part of the reason I was a size 8 two years ago, with ease, was because my job required runing around all over the place...I need to be moving more I think...

Anyway, thank you for your support


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah it does help having an active job, im the same, sat on a pc all day long. Theres always sexercise lol (thats a non pervy comment before that guy starts lol)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah it does help having an active job, im the same, sat on a pc all day long. Theres always sexercise lol (thats a non pervy comment before that guy starts lol)


Ha ha! I'll pass on your advice to Lorian! :laugh: I'm sure he'll be willing to help me anyway he can :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ha ha! I'll pass on your advice to Lorian! :laugh: I'm sure he'll be willing to help me anyway he can :thumb:


I bet he will, tell him he can thank me later


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, so far today...

Normal supps

Breakfast: small piece of toast

Snack: 2 soft boiled eggs

Lunch: pearl barley risotto with butternut squash and spinach (with a cheeky bit fof stilton butter on top) and half a bread roll which in hindsight may have pushed my carbs a bit too high...?

That's all for now. Tonight I'll have salmon with veg

I did my new fitness video again. Although I found the cardio a little more tiring this time, I think it was due to my muscles not having fully recovered. My core muscles however are already a bit stronger - perhaps due to muscle memory  After a few weeks with this video I'll turn to my tougher videos that focus on muscle tone more (the current one is mainly cardio).


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think I may have been a bit too low on carbs yesterday after all. About an hour after my cardio I had a few dizzy spells, got really cranky and had a throbbing headache. I had a few grapes that helped whilst preparing dinner (salmon and green veg). About an hour later I was fine though.

I've been fine today although I didn't have breakfast for about 3 hours after getting up due to a delay at the GP's :cursing: But I'm all fed now and able to work


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I'm doing well so far. I ate very well and healthily yesterday and did a Jillian Michaels dvd for the first time. It was 40 mins and certainly got my heart rate up. Due to not having worked my muscles much over the past few months I found the squats and core muscle exercises difficult but I did them. I'm already in pain but think it'll be much worse tomorrow.

And Kieren, the sexercise is having it's added benefits for my core muscles and legs 

Since almost quitting alcohol I haven't slept so well in ages....I'm loving it  And my jeans are already fitting better in just 2 weeks.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Well I'm doing well so far. I ate very well and healthily yesterday and did a Jillian Michaels dvd for the first time. It was 40 mins and certainly got my heart rate up. Due to not having worked my muscles much over the past few months I found the squats and core muscle exercises difficult but I did them. I'm already in pain but think it'll be much worse tomorrow.
> 
> And Kieren, the sexercise is having it's added benefits for my core muscles and legs
> 
> Since almost quitting alcohol I haven't slept so well in ages....I'm loving it  And my jeans are already fitting better in just 2 weeks.


Excellent 

Sounds like you are making good progress now so im happy to hear that!! Keep going, any rough idea how long you think its going to take to get where you want to be??


----------



## bambam123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck Katy!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Excellent
> 
> Sounds like you are making good progress now so im happy to hear that!! Keep going, any rough idea how long you think its going to take to get where you want to be??


Thanks. I feel like I'm finally making a lasting change, as opposed being good for two weeks and falling back into old habits. So I'm feeling fairly positive and focussed.

Goodness knows how long it'll be til I'm happy with results. I do have a way to go with regards to muscle tone. I think that fat will go down failry easily though as long as I steer clear of booze. The problem with fat loss though is losing curves but I don't really have a choice if I want a lean stomach. Fortunately it'll be about another 4 months until photos will be taken. My frist prototype hasn't even been made yet (will be done by next week though) so there's still some time to go until I have stock to sell and need photos for the site 



bambam123 said:


> Good luck Katy!


Thank you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good stuff, you better not fall into old habits ill kick your a$$!! lol.

And lets face it, about 90% of the forum are probably not completely happy with they way they look.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yeah I'm relying on you kicking my butt!! It does make a difference knowing you're checking my journal...I don't want the embarrassment of reporting that I've done nothing!

I used to be very happy with my figure so I'm not used to being unhappy with my figure now. I think like lots of people on here, I'm quite hard on myself about my appearance so having gained some weight is miserable...but that's the motivating factor for me; I want to feel as good as I used to. That, and the pics on the internet!! :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Yeah I'm relying on you kicking my butt!! It does make a difference knowing you're checking my journal...I don't want the embarrassment of reporting that I've done nothing!
> 
> I used to be very happy with my figure so I'm not used to being unhappy with my figure now. I think like lots of people on here, I'm quite hard on myself about my appearance so having gained some weight is miserable...but that's the motivating factor for me; I want to feel as good as I used to. That, and the pics on the internet!! :laugh:


Well you know what needs to be done and ill be keeping check on here regularly to see how your getting on. whats the plan today, rest day from exersise?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Well you know what needs to be done and ill be keeping check on here regularly to see how your getting on. whats the plan today, rest day from exersise?


Today I'm sticking to eating well. So far, toast, some ham (fat cut away) and rabbit hot pot with cabbage (very healthy recipe). I'm not doing any exercise today (other than maybe some sexercise  ) so that my muscles can recover.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Today I'm sticking to eating well. So far, toast, some ham (fat cut away) and rabbit hot pot with cabbage (very healthy recipe). I'm not doing any exercise today (other than maybe some sexercise  ) so that my muscles can recover.


Rabbit, never tried that but my brother goes shooting for them, might give it a try, endless free protein source for me then.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Rabbit, never tried that but my brother goes shooting for them, might give it a try, endless free protein source for me then.


It's actually only the second time that I've had it. First time was last year. But we recently got a slow cooker so I've been trying all sorts of different recipes. One was rabbit. It's apparently a very lean meat. It tastes a bit like a mix of chicken and red meat. Only problem I have is butchering it (the buther only had one whole one left). They're a similar size to my little cat and just feels plain wrong popping it's legs out of its' joints and chopping it's head off! But once the job was done I was fine. And to think, I used to want to be a surgeon! :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

God knows how you could do that !!!!! I would have been sick if I had to chop it to bits.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> God knows how you could do that !!!!! I would have been sick if I had to chop it to bits.


I kept telling myself that if I eat meat I should be prepared to prepare it. It did turn my stomach at first though. Not sure I could skin one! 

Not the best weekend for me....we were celebrating so had some champaigne and later on some treats. Celebration continued yesterday when had wine at the pub. However, today is a new day and so far so good. My somach muscles still hurt from last week! :laugh: 'tis a sign of how unfit I've been.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Progress may be delayed for a few days as I've been becoming increasingly ill today. This is what happens if you go to the GP...they're full of sick people that then make you ill! :cursing: Think I'll need to stay off exercise for a few days. I'm not very good at eating well when I feel ill...been trying to avoid comfort food.

On the plus side though, got an awesome leather jacket today courtesy of my man :bounce: In addition, he commented that I'm looking slimmer already (a comment that carries the risk of implying that I was fat before! :laugh: - he didn't dodge that very well!)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Can't believe I went through 15 pages to find NO PICTURES!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Progress may be delayed for a few days as I've been becoming increasingly ill today. This is what happens if you go to the GP...they're full of sick people that then make you ill! :cursing: Think I'll need to stay off exercise for a few days. I'm not very good at eating well when I feel ill...been trying to avoid comfort food.
> 
> On the plus side though, got an awesome leather jacket today courtesy of my man :bounce: In addition, he commented that I'm looking slimmer already (a comment that carries the risk of implying that I was fat before! :laugh: - he didn't dodge that very well!)


You any better Katy?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> You any better Katy?


Yes thanks. Back in tip top health today  My diet is better again and will doing another video later. Haven't been going on walks though recently...the weather is just too miserable!

I've been conisdering keto recently but am not too sure about it...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Keto is great, worth a shot and a diet where you can still eat cheese, lovely!! lol.

Glad your better, weather here in South Yorkshire is actualy really sunny and warm today.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Keto is great, worth a shot and a diet where you can still eat cheese, lovely!! lol.
> 
> Glad your better, weather here in South Yorkshire is actualy really sunny and warm today.


I'll look into keto a bit more first before I commit...still unsure.

It's been miserable as sin here but I live in a lace with little shielding from wind and rain! At least it's mean that I've been forced to indoors and work! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

So here's an update:

Last Thursday I did a Tae-bo video which went on for way too long (an hour and a half), so I stopped after an hour. On Saturday I ran to the beach and back, during which there's a lot of steep steps which certainly knackered my legs (in a good way). Then on Sunday Lorian bought me an xbox 360 Kinect as a valentines prezzie (I really am spoilt) and we knackered ourselves on that. We're both aching today in all the right places; triceps, core muscles and legs  This new console is the perfect addition: it's fun and is far more active than sitting infront of the tv in the evenings. I'll be getting the fitness game next month. We also walked for an hour yesterday and about half an hour on the beach on Sunday, so in general I've been pretty active and am pleased with myself.

I had a cheat day yesterday with lots of wine and snacks and feel pretty crappy now actually. I don't think it was worth it!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just a brief update:

Still been doing cardio including a 3 hour walk last Thursday. However, I'm not making progress fast enough and I'm putting it down to not reducing my calores enough and I keep having the odd naughty day. For example, after a very stressful visit from my parents I ate horribly over the weekend which I'm sure has undone all the good work I did in the week.

Lorian has said that he's noticed some weight loss since Christmas but IMO it's happening way too slowly so as of today I'm going to be far more strict - no more naughty days!

I do feel incredibly annoyed/angry with myself though because I used to be so incredibly dicisplined. However, I've done it before so I can do it again...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

So far so good. I've been very strict with food and despite the odd headache by night time (I'm sure due to low carbs) I feel good and have declined many temptations.

I went for a run on the beech today. I'd always heard that running on sand works your muscles more but today was the first time for me to experience that! And yeah, it worked my muscles more, in a really good way  I'll certainly continue with that!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> So far so good. I've been very strict with food and despite the odd headache by night time (I'm sure due to low carbs) I feel good and have declined many temptations.
> 
> I went for a run on the beech today. I'd always heard that running on sand works your muscles more but today was the first time for me to experience that! And yeah, it worked my muscles more, in a really good way  I'll certainly continue with that!


Oooooh get you running on the beach ya snobby g1t HAHAHA. Glad your still on track Katy, keep it up!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Oooooh get you running on the beach ya snobby g1t HAHAHA. Glad your still on track Katy, keep it up!


Snobby indeed! How does living near a beech make me snobby? But thanks. I feel like I've cracked my motivation after trying and trying again with little trips


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Snobby indeed! How does living near a beech make me snobby? But thanks. I feel like I've cracked my motivation after trying and trying again with little trips


Was only kidding, just jealous of where you live!!! lol.

Glad things going well anyway.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Was only kidding, just jealous of where you live!!! lol.
> 
> Glad things going well anyway.


Well, no need to be jealous for long. We're moving back to our flat in a month 

It's funny how although I've only been so strict with my diet for 4 days, I mentally feel a bit slimmer. I'm abviously not but it does affect how I think about myself which is very motivating


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Well, no need to be jealous for long. We're moving back to our flat in a month
> 
> It's funny how although I've only been so strict with my diet for 4 days, I mentally feel a bit slimmer. I'm abviously not but it does affect how I think about myself which is very motivating


#Well you will be as you will have lost water weight no doubt, thats why you feel slimmer, the first week of a cut for me from bulking, i lose about 7lbs or more.....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> #Well you will be as you will have lost water weight no doubt, thats why you feel slimmer, the first week of a cut for me from bulking, i lose about 7lbs or more.....


I don't think I do actually look slimmer yet though. But when I do have water loss it only occurrs for about 2 weeks doesn't it? I'm waiting for my body to adapt - I've been really quite irritable today and it doesn't help that I wasn't organised enough to order more lean system 7 so the drop in caffeine isn't helping! And I'm really struggling to concentrate with work! Thank god it's the weekend soon.

When I move back in a month I need to work on building muscle and core strength (currently only focussing on weight loss) but haven't yet decided the best approach - I hate monotany so may do a bit of lots e.g. swimming, weights, kick boxing etc


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Still doing well. It's been exactly a week now since I became far more strict. I feel better in general and lighet since cutting the carbs. Average daily diet has been:

Usual supps: fish oils, vit tab and lean system 7 (though run out now)

Breakfast: small bowl of unsweetened Alpen & half banana

Lunch: homemade celeriac and pear soup

Dinner: lean meat and veg

Snacks throughout day: Half chicken breast, 2tsp peanut butter, 40 cal hot chocolate

I'm exercsising at least 3 times a week and trying to generally be more active. Still aching from a workout on Saturday! The biggest accomplishment of all for me is no alcohol - despite people around me indluging in yummy wine and cider 

Admittedly I've been craving carbs and if I'm late eating I can start to get cranky but that's subsiding now as my body is adapting.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I had a cheat weekend as opposed to a cheat day. My sister and her partner visited and I couldn't resist enjoying some pink bubbly and lovely roast dinner etc. I did however stay active - I went for a 3 hour walk on Friday followed by lots of Kinect games e.g. boxing and dancing and then went for a half hour run on the beach on Saturday morning.

Funny thing is that at first I found it really hard to cheat - I was scared of 'losing control' and now I'm finding it hard to get back to my diet. I'm doing fine e.g. healthy breakfast and lunch etc but I'm not quite 'feeling it'. I think it's just because I feel a bit rough after the weekend. Maybe I'll feel a lot better tomorrow and more into my diet. Before my cheat weekend I was feeling really good so at least I know that I'll soon feel that way again


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Still so far so good:

Thurs: 25 min run on beach

Fri: exercise dvd

Sat: 25minrun on beach & 30mins of frisbee (which required a lot of sprinting!)

Diet's been really good. Not booze what so ever and despite being invited over to dinners with puddings, free flowing wine etc I've managed to avoid the carbs and puddings etc!

In two weeks I move back to Chelts and will join the gym to start working on building muscle. So far I've just been focussing on reduced calories and cardio but I want to now get back into weights. May need some tips on that...will get some guidance from the gym owners but would more than welcome any tips on here...

My loose week plan will be cardio x 5, weights x 3 and as many fitness classes as possible!

I really need to go all out this summer!!! Good thing is that I've never been so motivated and determined


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Katy said:


> Still so far so good:
> 
> Thurs: 25 min run on beach
> 
> ...


Awww running on the beach is so hardcore!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Awww running on the beach is so hardcore!


It's certainly more difficult than running on hard ground! Really works the legs though. I'm getting used to now so when I move in 2 weeks I'll probably find running around the park pretty easy!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Katy said:


> It's certainly more difficult than running on hard ground! Really works the legs though. I'm getting used to now so when I move in 2 weeks I'll probably find running around the park pretty easy!


I find its the calf ache that gets me, really quickly, I must have girly calves.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I find its the calf ache that gets me, really quickly, I must have girly calves.


Ha ha, I must have 'manly' calves then because they cope fine. It's my inner thighs that get affected most - they get quite tired towards the end. When I first started running the tendons in my inner thighs killed afterwards, apparently because they had shortened from sitting down so much in the office!

Had my cheat night last night and feel pretty yuk! I always feel so much better when eating healthily!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Katy said:


> Ha ha, I must have 'manly' calves then because they cope fine. It's my inner thighs that get affected most - they get quite tired towards the end. When I first started running the tendons in my inner thighs killed afterwards, apparently because they had shortened from sitting down so much in the office!
> 
> Had my cheat night last night and feel pretty yuk! I always feel so much better when eating healthily!


Katy 'man calves' lastname.

Is that serious? Your tendons had shorted due to sitting down so much? What job do you do?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Katy 'man calves' lastname.
> 
> Is that serious? Your tendons had shorted due to sitting down so much? What job do you do?


Well that's what a personal trainer told me - he said that a common problem with people who work at desks most of the day have shortened tendons or muscles (forgotten which) in the inner thighs due to being seated (legs are rarely stretched out). I did notice that they hurt a lot when I got back into exercise.

I work as a web developer and am in the early stages of developing a lingerie company. So I'm at my computer A LOT!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Katy 'man calves' lastname.
> 
> Is that serious? Your tendons had shorted due to sitting down so much? What job do you do?


Well that's what a personal trainer told me - he said that a common problem with people who work at desks most of the day have shortened tendons or muscles (forgotten which) in the inner thighs due to being seated (legs are rarely stretched out). I did notice that they hurt a lot when I got back into exercise. Although that's only since my current job...I was running around a lot in my previous work.

I work as a web developer now and am in the early stages of developing a lingerie company. So I'm at my computer A LOT!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ahhhh. Women can't use computers!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Ahhhh. Women can't use computers!


Evidently they can!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmmm not convinced.

Unless its a 'woman' out of Rocky Horror Picture Show.

I'll stop spamming your blog....i promise.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pretty chuffed today to discover that my fitness as obviously improved.

I did a Tai bo video that I've been doing at least once a week for over a month (obviously in additon to other exercise!) and there's a section devoted to working your thighs and bum and until today I've struggled; stopping and starting etc. But I managed it from start to finish today. So yay! I think my thighs are also looking slimmer. I'll be taking my measurements again a month after I re-join the gym (in 2 weeks).

Quick question about my diet. How does the below sound:

Supps: lean system 7, omega 3&6 oils and vitamins

Breakfast: veg juice, toast x 1 cup of tea

Lunch: salad and meat

Dinner: meat and veg

Treat: 40 cal hot choc

Snack 1: clementines x 2

Snack 2: lean meat

Snack 3: small handful or nut & seeds

The reason I ask is that I'm unhappy with the pace of weight loss. Lorian thinks I'm being impatient. I'm not so sure. I'm banking on progress speeding up once I'm at the gym adding weight training and increasing cardio.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Had a cheat weekend to make the most of a friend visiting which involved champagne and fish & chips on the beach! However, feel bloody ropey now!! Back on diet again though and won't cheat for a while now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, wasn't so good getting back on track last week. I've been feeling all over the place due to packing and preparing for a move. I feel like I'm in limbo and just waiting for the moving day which I think has affected my motivation.

Things feel really different today though. I think because it's only a few more days untl the move. Anyway, today has started well and I suddenly feel like my motivation is back  So hopefully last week hasn't set things too far back.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

After another stressful house move last week I'm back on track and ready for tackling my fitness head on.

I'm on the Paleo at the moment and already feeling much healthier for it. I have access to my exercise bike again and on Saturday I'm joining the local gym and will be booking a personal trainer. I aim to see the personal trainer maybe fortnightly initially to ensure that I maitain good form and stay motivated in the early stages, and then less and less frequently as I get more stuck in.

I feel quite excited about the next 5 months (the duration for which I aim to achieve my goals). I feel like I've budged some fat over the past few months by simply eating better and doing cardio and now is the time to really push myself. I know it will be hard at times but hopefully I'll see results fairly early on which will keep me motivated. This will be the first time that I'll have gotten into shape the healthy way....


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Keep it up Katy!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> Keep it up Katy!


Thank you. Although I've got to 'kick it up' rather than 'keep it up'!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, well so far I've done 35 mins of cardio every day this week and have stuck rigidly to my new Paleo diet. After more cardio today I'm off to join the gym and book a personal trainer!

The pressure is on now that my website is live!! Not selling stock yet but seeing it there as a website (all be it unfinished...I'll be working on it for the next 2 weeks!) makes it more real that I've GOT to be in shape by Septmenber for the photoshoot!!!

If anyone's interested, the website in progress is at http://www.bosomgalore.com


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one, get that gym joined and get making up for lost time.

good luck with the website too, be rolling in £££ soon eh?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

vsideboy said:


> nice one, get that gym joined and get making up for lost time.
> 
> good luck with the website too, be rolling in £££ soon eh?


Cheers. Not sure about 'rolling in' it though! A long loong way to go yet with the business!

I've joined the gym now and have my personal trainer. I'm actually really chuffed with my him...he has excellent experience and I think that we'll get on really well. He's very happy with my diet so no changes needed there.

The plan is:

3 different workouts for Mon, Wed and Fri (under his supervision)

More cardio of my choosing on top of that

Continue with these 3 routines for about a month

Start another 3 workouts with increased intensity for a month and well, you get the idea...

All the workouts are going to be designed so that I can do them anywhere, as long as I have my basic equipment with me e.g. kettlebell, mat, elastic band etc...so work and other life events shouldn't get in the way 

I'm feeling really motivated and psyched up :bounce: Taking some 'before' pics today so that in September I can proudly show my 'before' and 'after'


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Websites looking smart and sexy! Well done!

Keep up the progress with the weight loss am sure you will be ready for the summer photoshoot!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

SoulXedge said:


> Websites looking smart and sexy! Well done!
> 
> Keep up the progress with the weight loss am sure you will be ready for the summer photoshoot!


Thank you  Thankfully the shoot has moved to around September so I have good 5 months to achieve my goals


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

After a break of being on here for a while, things are looking like there falling into place for you Katy.

The fitness is sorted with the PT and the websites there (all be not finished) but in excellent progression state.

Keep it up hun.

Work hard and play hard and reap the benefits! I've got all my fingers crossed for you that everything works out


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, I'm going to be starting a new journal as of my first PT session as everything is changing from that point on. Will be posting all my stats and routine etc on that one in order to keep track of progress. So Lorian will close this thread shortly


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Katy said:


> Right, I'm going to be starting a new journal as of my first PT session as everything is changing from that point on. Will be posting all my stats and routine etc on that one in order to keep track of progress. So Lorian will close this thread shortly


awww, i've been following this thread for so long it feels like the end of an era!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> awww, i've been following this thread for so long it feels like the end of an era!


A pretty dull era though eh!! All I've been doing the past few months is commenting on how I've been grappling with my demons. Paid off though...I've managed to perfect my diet and get myself psychologically ready for some proper hard work!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Katy said:


> A pretty dull era though eh!! All I've been doing the past few months is commenting on how I've been grappling with my demons. Paid off though...I've managed to perfect my diet and get myself psychologically ready for some proper hard work!


Well, you said it. BUT your about the only female left on the forum, so I'm kinda obliged to subscribe.

No not really, I just like to see the guys flirt with you haha


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well, you said it. BUT your about the only female left on the forum, so I'm kinda obliged to subscribe.
> 
> No not really, I just like to see the guys flirt with you haha


but you enjoy flirting with the guys JP.......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

paul81 said:


> but you enjoy flirting with the guys JP.......


haha well its only a jokey thing.

I just find it funn....interesting to watch the dudes try and subtly flirt with KT.

But I took rela interest when I found out she was doing beach running, just cos thats some hardcore sh1t.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> But I took rela interest when I found out she was doing beach running, just cos thats some hardcore sh1t.


.... or is it because it reminds you of baywatch??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

paul81 said:


> .... or is it because it reminds you of baywatch??


haha never thought of that!!!

KT, you know what to do!


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey good luck with the new journal...seems like you are moving forward in all directions so well done. The personal trainer sounds like a good way to get a routine sorted and started. All the best with the paleo diet...I have been reading up on it but each site seems to have different rules on what is allowed and what isn't so its a bit confusing on some of them. Well done on getting fit the healthy way. Right, off to check out your new website.....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Maturemuscle said:


> Hey good luck with the new journal...seems like you are moving forward in all directions so well done. The personal trainer sounds like a good way to get a routine sorted and started. All the best with the paleo diet...I have been reading up on it but each site seems to have different rules on what is allowed and what isn't so its a bit confusing on some of them. Well done on getting fit the healthy way. Right, off to check out your new website.....


Thank you. I was adament that I'd do this the healthy way so that I can continue for life. I'm definately chuffed that I have a personal trainer...to help keep me on my toes and to ensure that I'm maintaining good form.

There are indeed lots of approaches to Paleao - some that I think become more like a fad silly diet where people keep ruling out more and more foods. I'm sticking with an approach that Robb Wolf advocates...it seems really balanced and healthy  Please do check out my site..and maybe sign up to the newsletter :innocent:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, Lorian's closing it. Will have my new one in a week after my first session  The support's been really really helpful so thank you, and please subscribe to my next journal


----------

